# 1st European Trip - We're back



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well we are back after our 1st proper trip since buying our MH.

We did just over 2500 miles through France down to Tarragona in Spain with 2 adults, 2 teenagers and 2 Juniors on board over 17 days

It does make you grow up a little in terms of the things you should and should not do in relation to motorhoming. 
This was either going to convince us the investment was a good one or we would put the MH home up for sale on our return.

Well we are keeping the MH with Diane (the wife) being more convinced and more pleased than I about the whole experience.

We took the A71 through the centre of France stopping twice on route.

Found the mountain region around claremont Farrand a real challenge although worth it just to cross the new Bridge Le Muir??? (Norman Foster design).

Also found that 70 to 75 mph a better speed for the van to deal with the long inclines and also in general felt more comfortable which is a bit worrying for such a big van doing this speed.

Found use of laptop with 3G card a great help in locating camp sites.

Garmin Streetwise III great help although some how before I left Spain I must have turned off Toll Roads and therefore she just wanted to take us everywhere but toll roads which is nice but challenging.

Did not use Aires de Service for first time out with kids but planning to do so next time.

Fuel consumption poor, around about 18 to 19 mpg expected about 23 to 24 mpg but this might improve after 1st service.

Grey waste needed emptying each day and after 6 days had to give her a good flush out.

The additional fridge in garage was great on site but useless on route, 12v does not keep it cool enough.

The 230v Air Cooler we stand near the house door while travelling run through an Inverter plugged in to the Fiat 180w cigar type socket worked well and much needed has we headed further South.

Campsites.
Playa Bara in Spain is a 1st Class Luxury site and great for families. Pitches all of good size and room for awning and junior tent and all have their own sink and tap (not for drinking)
Expensive though, costing us 70 euro per night.

On the way back, our first stop near Claremont Farrand was in the grounds, in fact within the walls of a 16th century castle on top of some mountain looking down and across a wonderful mountain range.
The castle camp site (Le Grange) is run by a Dutch family but it is a little like Faulty Towers. Well worth a visit just for the experience.

Other stops just basic camp sites with basic aminities.

What struck us is that come the 3rd and 4th week of August how many of the sites start to close down their services.
And although it is true that in the big Playa Bara site there were some 150 to 200 empty pitches there was, looking at the amount of people in the Ampitheatre watching the live shows, still around 500 to 600 people at least still on site.

Paris, we could not help it, we were heading back for the 2am train and around 5:30pm we passed the outskirts of Paris, well you can't, you can't just pass Paris. So off we went, parked at the foot of the Eiffel Tower, went under the grand arches of the Louve Museum and a photo parked along the side of Notre Damne.
The Police looked at us but smiled and drove passed.

Anyway, missed the 2am train and was rebooked on to the 06:15 train, could not get everyone on so we got moved to the 07:35 train.
everyone slept bar me. We need to plan this better next time.

by the way, last Sunday, we were told by the Eurostar chap, had been the busiest he had ever seen. He said that all through the night up to 3am there had been a tail back up on to the motorway slip road.

Single 15kg Propane lasted without having to use the spare 6kg bottle.

Things to do, fit some external 13amp Sockets for ease of using outside lamps and exstension leads etc.

Serious consideration about chipping the van for better performance.

Need to put in a all round water channel so that water off the roof gets carried away from walls and to the corners.
Not that it rained but the Air Con unit would run off in various directions and then down the sides of the walls or over the Awning depending how the van was levelled.

Forget about putting in Satellite system, don't need it, plenty of DVD's keep the children happy which they only watched when travelling between sites anyway.

All in all a great holiday and the travelling was much, much more enjoyable than everyone being clamped in to our old MPV .

This may have bored you but it was good for me to write down, to reflect and to conclude, when can we get going again!

Hugh


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back *BERTHA*. It would appear you had yourselves a fantastic time. Start planning for the next trip. :lol: :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed your first trip abroad in the motorhome, its a great experience. Like you we found what would be useful for return trips. Whilst in Spain we found a lot of people had bought a blue plug that connects to the electric outlet on the MH side and has a lift up flap enabling you to connect a 2 pin plug for use outside the MH eg electric cooker plates, etc The Germans use them alot when at aires that have electric hook-up but not enough and piggy back off each other.

70€ was a lot for that site..........alot of you I guess!

Norfolkline are doing some good deals online...........hurry before they go up


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hugh,

Glad you enjoyed your hols and don't worry, you will always find things that need sorting on the 1st 'shake down' trip.

The mpg should improve as the engine beds in, probably after about 8 - 10000mls athough travelling at around 55 - 65 would probably reduce the consumption. Thats a lot of van to shift, so don't expect too much, performance wise.

Bet you can't wait for the next adventure...

pete.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

As ever thanks for the support from Pete and the gang.

Good idea on the socket set up Zulurita in fact i thought i seen this being used on site but did not take a close look.

Only disappointment, on the way down we passed nearly 200 motorhomes and only got 2 waves, one from a fellow 747 and another from a dutch.

If I ever become Prime Minister I shall make it a legal requirement to wave, not least for my 8 year old daughter who frantically waved at all passing motorhomes although I had to explain that vans with a series of windows in them were in fact prison vans and do not tend to wave back or are regarded has a motorhome.

Hugh


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Only disappointment, on the way down we passed nearly 200 motorhomes and only got 2 waves, one from a fellow 747 and another from a dutch. 


That does surprise me Bertha. We found we had to keep our arms permanently in the wave position as there were so many who waved at us- of all nationalities and sizes. We only went up and down the middle of France but must have seen thousands of MHs. The only nationality that did not always wave was- bet, you've guessed- yes, Brits.

G


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

IS there a special way of waving, maybe I am not doing it right.

I have tried a number of motions using both left and right hands

H


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi B - Hugh

Glad to hear everything went ok, it sounds like you were pretty much sorted for a first eu trip, lot more than we were when we first went.

Like you we had tons of gas to spare but always seemed to be wanting to empty the grey waste and in our case the toilet. Got the kids to use onsite toilets as much as poss now, but it's been a hard job educating them.

We got more waves abroad than over here, it must be your technique   

I gotta say that the mobile gprs/3g connection saved me loads of hassle this year, we were uk so no massive bill, but i would take the european charges for the time and trouble it saved.

Great post

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

re waving, Bertha;

It did occur to me- about half-way through the holiday- that if the passenger only is waving then it might not be visible from a passing van. I tend to wave with my left hand and that might be hidden by the left hand side of the windscreen. We tend to drive mostly on RN and D roads and they are often narrow so the driver is pretty busy steering and needs to keep their hands on the wheel. 

That said, most people waved whether they could see me or not.
G


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Do you think there is a market for a magnetic waving, maybe luminous, waving hand to be mounted on bonnet or roof with some sort of switch inside.

I am starting to take this lack of waving personally and it is starting to upset me that so many people could dislike me!!

Hugh


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Don't be disheartened Hugh  I'm sure its not a personal thing. I'll be passing Hampshire on my way to Dover on Saturday, will look out for you and give a BIG WAVE if I see you.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Rita, let me know your route and I shall strategically park to ensure i catch your wave!!!

Have a safe trip

Hugh


----------

